# Pumice in melt and pour soap



## dailyskater1987 (Mar 25, 2012)

Im new to soap making and im thinking of adding pumice to it so they can be exfoliating bars. How would i make the soap with pumice?

Emma x


----------



## AriaGirl77 (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't worked with pumice, but I have worked with poppyseeds and other exfoliants.  If you want the exfoliant to be suspended throughout the soap (rather than sink to the bottom or float to the top) then you either need to use a suspension soap base or you need to allow the base to cool to around 120 degrees before you pour into your mold.  I'd start with around 1 teaspoon per pound of soap.


----------

